
Microsoft hands keys to VS Code's Go extension over to Googly mothership - bitcharmer
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/10/visual_studio_code_go_extension
======
l2dy
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23470424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23470424)

